# What focal length do I need?



## Richard Madrid (Jan 14, 2007)

I've just aquired a B & W enlarger that takes 35 mm, 6x6 cms and 6x9cms without lenses. I understand that a 50mm lens is correct for 35mm film but what's a good focal length to enlarge 6x6 cms & 6x9 cms negs?

I'm going to see if I can pick up something second hand that will give me top quality at a fair price. I've read that Schneider's compon s and Nikon's el-nikkor lenses give pretty good results but any advice about what to look for and what to avoid would be much apreiciated.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 15, 2007)

75mm to 95mm for 6x6

100mm to 120 for 6x9

If you are getting one lens, it's probably better to go with a longer focal length with the 6x6, than a shorter focal length for the 6x9.  Although the longer the focal length, the more you need to raise the head, so max print size may be affected.

Schnieder Componons are good.  I use them and el-Nikkor lenses.  If buying a Schneider make sure you are getting a Componon, not a Componar, or Comporon.  Componon-S are their very best.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 2, 2007)

are just as important as your camera lens!  THAT MAKES perfect sense.

So BUY A VERY GOOD ONE!  and get your sharpest image and create an 8 x 10" print  11 x 14 would be better, and using a 6x6 or 6 x 9 cm negative would be the best to use for this test.

THIS IS A SIMPLE TEST to perform, I have done it too many times.

go buy that expensive lens. I am sure you can get a cheap enlearger lens such as 'Beslar" for about 20 - 30 bucks or less. then compare the two prints.  I am talking about 8 x 10" prints and 11 x 14" prints.. but if you were to make 40 x 60 inch prints maybe you would see the difference.

but I challenge anyone to make this simple test and I bet you will be just as suprised as I was.!


----------

